# Graphene To replace silicon in computers?



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.kansascity.com/444/story/1319340.html
Technology is amazing


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi ozziebeanie,

If you lookup at Wikipedia: 22_nanometer and follow the links from 45, 32, 22, 16, 11 on the right-hand-side panel, then access Graphene at Wikipedia there is a link to an article from January 2008 Graphene Transistors.

The reason for following the links above is that it demonstrates the transition of technological boundaries from Double Patterning at 32 nm, end of Planar Bulk CMOS at 22 nm, Transition to Nanoelectronics at 16 nm, and Nanoelectronics at 11 nm. Also, of interest is the barrier presented by quantum tunneling, which when graphene actually may replace silicon (maybe by 2018) if Intel keeps to its roadmap, then speedups should be vastly greater than now - what with quantum computing coming along and memristors, etc. technology let alone lots of technological advances happening on a very regular basis due to more science and scientists working to advance technology than ever before in the history of the world.

Amazing indeed!

-- Tom


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Well that went over my head, (laughing), I have a Google alert as I just like to keep up as to which direction technology is taking, wether I understand it or not. But usually when it comes to news stories it's printed in a way I can understand the concept before I read up on tech side of it. It is amazing what they discover though.

I sure will be reading, thanks for the link.


----------

